# A class water leak.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Has any one had rain water coming in on the offside drivers step. Travelling in the rain yesterday i noticed about half an inch slopping about on the step, I'am guessing its being thrown off the wheel and being forced through the wheel arch.

Regards John.


----------



## spoonies (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello
Had the same problem on my 685.
The plastic footwel is not sealed very well at the edges and allows water to be forced in as it is thrown off the front wheels. Dealer shoud fix under warranty or it's a simple job with a screwdriver and the correct sealant.
Hope this helps
Colin


----------

